# Just a suggestion...subscribed forums



## lanalee (Jun 9, 2005)

This is just a suggestion I thought I'd share:

I typically visit about 4 to 5 forums on a daily basis (Lounge, Ask RCI, Exchanging, etc.).  The others (all the resort forums, private forums, etc.) I visit less often on an as-needed basis.

To make it easier to view those “frequently visited” forums,  I *subscribed *to those forums I visit daily.  You can do this by opening the forum and clicking on Forum Tools at the top of the page.  Then I changed my TUG forum bookmark to open on the *User CP* page instead of the BBS Home page.  The User CP page lists only those forums you are subscribed to, making it easier to see them all together.

Of course, the TUG BBS link at the top of the page will always get me back to the Home page quite easily when I want to visit other forums. 

Anyway, I just thought someone else might find this useful.

Lanalee


----------

